# Frames



## Mirf (6. Juni 2002)

Also irgendwie bin ich blöd denn wenn ich ne site im frame, der bei mir Haupt heisst öffnen will, dann geht das net.
Bin eben so Newbie und check das noch net so richtig
Also ich schreib mal wie ich mein 
--------------------------------------
<a href="Ueber.html" target="haupt">Über mich</a>

tja und dann öffnet der ein neues Fenster.
Das soll aber net sein. 
Hilllllllllfe!


----------



## sam (6. Juni 2002)

1.) sind ä,ö und ü überhaupt zulässig?
2.) achte mal auf groß- und kleinschreibung (haupt ist nicht Haupt)


----------



## badboy (6. Juni 2002)

ich dachte immer, dass es bei HTML egal wäre ob man klein oder gross schreibt....


----------



## sam (6. Juni 2002)

bei werten anscheinend nicht....
den rest kannste groß oder klein schreiben...


----------



## SteKo (6. Juni 2002)

wenn de die page online stellst wird sich dein browser aber garnich über "Über.html" freuen... hasste schonmal was davon gehört das man im inet keine buchstaben wie Ü, Ä, Ö, ß usw verwendet!? wohl nich!?


----------



## Quentin (7. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von badboy _
> *ich dachte immer, dass es bei HTML egal wäre ob man klein oder gross schreibt.... *



framenamen sind case-sensitive.
also isses ein unterschied ob du target=Haupt oder target=haupt machst


----------



## Mirf (7. Juni 2002)

Oh danke. Wär mir sonst garnicht aufgefallen.  
Aber das sollte doch sonst trotzdem gehn oder???
Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie der Befehl heißt,
wo man alle Seiten nur da öffnet???


----------



## SteKo (7. Juni 2002)

kannst du das vielleicht mal so formulieren das man es auch versteht!?


----------



## Mirf (7. Juni 2002)

Ja  
Ich meine den Befehl, dass alle seiten im Frame geöffnet werde.
So dass ich nicht immer wieder target eingeben Muss.
Jetz verstanden??? 

Ach und ich hab jetz noch ne frage.
Ich hab jetz ne de.vu domain und mich bei Fortunecity angemeldet für Webspace.
Ja wie kann ich dem jetz klarmachen meine Seite zu laden???
Ich mein weil das Ftp iss und wenn ich das aufrufe ich das pw brauch.
Und das soll ja nich irgendjemand mein PW ham.
Hoffentlich haste das auch verstanden


----------



## sam (7. Juni 2002)

```
<base target="Haupt">
```
in den head der linkseite....


----------



## SteKo (7. Juni 2002)

> Ich mein weil das Ftp iss und wenn ich das aufrufe ich das pw brauch.
> Hoffentlich haste das auch verstanden


nö! *g*

warum gehste dann nich per http drauf?


----------



## Mirf (7. Juni 2002)

Erstmal Danke.
Also über http  würde ich ja gerne aber ich weiß die verdammte Adresse nicht.
Klingt komisch iss aber so


----------



## SteKo (7. Juni 2002)

lol
na da kann ich dir auch nich helfen.. aber sowas sollte ja normalerweise per mail zugeschickt werde !?


----------

